# Redfish in Kemah



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, first of all no pictures. Sorry. Well, my brother and I had heard some reports from our dad that the redfish had been thick around Kemah in shallow water. But most were undersized. So instead of the normal trout trip we decided to go after reds. Well we arrived at our destination at 7 and it was SLOW. We started fishing in about 1 foot of water around 10:30 and it was on. Every cast and then we ran out of bait. Had 4 keepers and about 15 throwbacks. 18 and 19 inchers. Bunch of fun. Went to eat and got more bait and finished out limit within 20 minutes.


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

I was hanging around Kemah hiding from the wind Saturday afternoon and I did catch a lot of rat reds but only one keep. You did much better then me. Good trip.


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

was this by boat, wade, or kayak?


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

And were in kemha please always wanted to fish there just never new where to go. Nice report by the way.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

there are about 8 spots for boat but only one or two for wading . i have not waded therre but I know about it .. look on lower left of pic for gps - talk to locals they do have alligators in the area since pine gully park is next door


----------



## chaser2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that a picture of el harden beach I think that is how its spelled but any ways I have waded pine gully park around the big reef to the left of the park and have very well trout,reds,flounder but always wanted to fish the beach but never new how to get there


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

That looks like a nice spot, but I was fishing off of 518. Wading in the back lakes where it's real muddy.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

chaser2008 said:


> Is that a picture of el harden beach I think that is how its spelled but any ways I have waded pine gully park around the big reef to the left of the park and have very well trout,reds,flounder but always wanted to fish the beach but never new how to get there


yes


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Take todville all the way down almost to port road then take a right at a little gas station (forget the name). Then you just drive straight through the neiborhood and will end up in a parking lot right next to the beach. I think these directions are right lol. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alex258 said:


> Take todville all the way down almost to port road then take a right at a little gas station (forget the name). Then you just drive straight through the neiborhood and will end up in a parking lot right next to the beach. I think these directions are right lol. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


You would be correct Sir.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

great little beach me and all my friends go there to skim board and just hang with the girls but last time we went there were charging ten dollers per adult 14 up


----------

